# Removing Rear Bumper



## Mavrick (May 21, 2004)

Hey guys, got a great review from this site and BMWBoard on how to remove the sunroof, so i have come back here to ask about the rear bumper.

Ours got rearended some 10 years ago very slightly, and over time has cracked and rotted in one spot.

I found a good BMW at the wrecker, same body style but two door. I need to get the rear bumper off, could anyone let me know where the bolts are, what size tools ill need (because i have to pull it myself from the wrecker, can't bring my whole box with me), and any tips or tricks to get it done relatively fast without breaking it?

This is what i have so far from researching.

Each shock is mounted to the frame rail with 2 13mm bolts. 3 of which are accessed from under the car, and the final one from in the trunk. In addition to these there are also 1 more 13mm bolt per shock, about 8-10inches down the frame rail. The passenger side bolt is easy to reach, but the drivers side one is 
up and under the muffler, and you may need to remove the muffler to get at it.

Is this right? I have to remove the muffler to get the one bolt??

Thanks


----------



## BobC (Jun 17, 2003)

Mavrick said:


> Hey guys, got a great review from this site and BMWBoard on how to remove the sunroof, so i have come back here to ask about the rear bumper.
> 
> Ours got rearended some 10 years ago very slightly, and over time has cracked and rotted in one spot.
> 
> ...


What year is the car?


----------

